# The official March 3rd - 9th Storm thread



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2008)

That's right folks, mark your calanders; deadheadskier is going to Florida for a week, which means major snow guaranteed for all of you.  Without fail, when I go on vacation it tends to snow and snow big.  Last year saw a couple solid eight inch storms when I went south, but for you all, I hope it's like March of 2001 when Stowe saw six feet of snow during my trip to Colorado that only saw six inches on my last day.

No need for thanks....it's my gift to you. :lol:


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That's right folks, mark your calanders; deadheadskier is going to Florida for a week, which means major snow guaranteed for all of you.  Without fail, when I go on vacation it tends to snow and snow big.  Last year saw a couple solid eight inch storms when I went south, but for you all, I hope it's like March of 2001 when Stowe saw six feet of snow during my trip to Colorado that only saw six inches on my last day.
> 
> No need for thanks....it's my gift to you. :lol:



Good... I'll be at Okemo that weekend and Stowe the next. Destroy your snowblower or fire your plow guy while your at it.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 14, 2008)

and i'll be...taking final exams that week. and hopefully at the T-Bolt the second weekend. good timing@!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll second your rationale.  I'll be in Utah March 1-8, and ususally it will go something like this.  Jst before i goto Utah, it will be snowing non stop there for a week and be sunny here in the east.  Major weather pattern change seems to happen just as I board my plane to head West, then it's stormy in the East and I get hit with a spring week in Utah (there are worse things though!)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2008)

Why are you going to Florida...during ski season???  The last time I was there was in 1996 and I hope to never return..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2008)

well.....there are a few reasons, though its still tough, especially during March, my favorite ski month.

1. My folks are retired and live there now, so it's an annual visit

2. Kick ass music festival  http://www.langerado.com/home2.php

3. The gf hates winter and to keep in her good graces, so that I can ski pretty much whenever I want the rest of the season......a trip south helps :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool. I'll be in the MRV that week. Nice timing.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm taking the week before that off. Any chance you can leave early for Florida?


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds great.  I hope you're right.  I'll be at Burke March 7 & 8 so I'll take some fresh snow then.  Thank you deadheadskier. :smile:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2008)

Nothing personal deadheadskier, but would you mind missing your flight back too? Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Nothing personal deadheadskier, but would you mind missing your flight back too? Thanks!




selfish bastard :lol:


----------



## snoseek (Feb 16, 2008)

You should probably steer clear of Colorado too!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You should probably steer clear of Colorado too!




funny you mention this as I think I covered that in my first post of this thread.  The last time I was in Colorado was in March of 2001 skiing Aspen......Stowe got freakin' buried while I was gone.  Only snow I saw out there was six inches on my last day skiing Vail before I caught my flight out of there.


----------

